# Preamplificador valvular, funcionando, pero zumbaaa!



## EdgardoCas (Mar 31, 2013)

Terminé el pre. Costó muchísimo tiempo y concentración (sólo soy aficionado con una cierta y limitada habilidad). Funciona y zumba descontroladamente. Le conecté el cable de chasis a una canilla y aún así sigue muy ruidoso. Todo el cableado con señal lo hice con cable blindado (apantallado), los cables de filamentos están bien pegados al chasis y trenzados entre sí. Puse un pote de 2,5 k para bajar el zumbido por filamentos (bias?) y baja, pero insiste. Puse capacitores de 1uF en el cursor del pote de volumen. Ya no se que más hacer. Reconozco que no es el trabajo más prolijo, es lo mejor que pude hacer y lo voy emprolijando de a poco. Este es el plano: http://wkinsler.com/radios/6tubeamp1.html y después subo fotos para que critiquen y ayuden a mejorar.
Los trafos están por separado: 6v/3A para filamentos (CA; los rectifico y alimento con CC?) y 300v/100mA (aprox) rectificados casi como indica el plano original (usé diodos en lugar de la válvula 6X5GT) , obtengo 231V y 219V (CC)
Saludos y gracias si pueden ayudarme.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2013)

¿ Foto del armado ?


----------



## EdgardoCas (Mar 31, 2013)

aca van fotos: [url=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/687/dearribay.jpg/][img=http://imageshack.us/scaled/thumb/687/dearribay.jpg][/URL]

[url=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/deabajo.jpg/][img=http://imageshack.us/scaled/thumb/824/deabajo.jpg][/URL]

foto de abajo, a la derecha (esa maraña desprolija), las 12AX7, hacen de pre de fono que son las que rugen sin control


----------



## analogico (Mar 31, 2013)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> y después subo fotos para que critiquen y ayuden a mejorar.
> Los trafos están por separado: 6v/3A para filamentos (CA; los rectifico y alimento con CC?) y 300v/100mA (aprox) rectificados casi como indica el plano original (usé diodos en lugar de la válvula 6X5GT) , obtengo 231V y 219V (CC)
> Saludos y gracias si pueden ayudarme.


es el zumbido de Ca 

creo que deberias subir el plano de con tu modificacion
segun mis calaculos esa valvula se reemplaza con 2 diodos
y en la foto cuento 4


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2013)

NO se ve mucho que digamos 

Revisa las cosas habituales, puesta a tierra de la fuente, puesta a tierra de las entradas y salidas.
Verifica que el amplificador se encuentre correctamente conectado a maza del previo.

*Edit:*
Mira en este tema como se hace para verificar (Medir) rizado de alimentación

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## EdgardoCas (Mar 31, 2013)

todo revisadísimo, creo que no aclaré: el zumbido lo hace cuando muevo la llave selectora para preamplificar el fono, y zumba aún sin conectar las RCA de la bandeja


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2013)

Conecta a GND las entradas XTAL y MAG luego prueba


----------



## EdgardoCas (Mar 31, 2013)

totalmente "aterrado". a ver si me mandé alguna c..... La entrada de fono cristal y el circuito de la válvula 6EU7 no los hice; según el siguiente esquema:

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/4o5tubepreamp.jpg/]  [/URL]

creo que está bien...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 1, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Conecta a GND las entradas XTAL y MAG luego prueba



Si la realidad no se corresponde con el esquema: _*Conecta solo la entrada MAG a GND*_.
Puedes hacerlo insertando una ficha RCA puenteada (Vivo con neutro) en el zócalo correspondiente.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Abr 1, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si la realidad no se corresponde con el esquema: _*Conecta solo la entrada MAG a GND*_.
> Puedes hacerlo insertando una ficha RCA puenteada (Vivo con neutro) en el zócalo correspondiente.



Como "cortocircuitada"?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 1, 2013)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Como "cortocircuitada"?



Cortocircuitada = Puenteada = Unida vivo y GND


----------



## EdgardoCas (Abr 2, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Cortocircuitada = Puenteada = Unida vivo y GND



Hecho! tiene un zumbido a máximo volumen y con los graves al mango, pero que es totalmente soportable y hasta "lógico". Cómo sigo? Gracias!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2013)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Hecho! tiene un zumbido a máximo volumen y con los graves al mango, pero que es totalmente soportable y hasta "lógico". Cómo sigo? Gracias!!



De lo que se puede deducir que tu problema *NO* es el previo, sino alguna conexión de tierra (GND) faltante o mal echa entre la bandeja (Tornamesa) y el previo.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Abr 2, 2013)

Ok, gracias! Voy a revisar el GND de la bandeja; a los RCA les tomé continuidad desde la cápsula y dan bien.


----------



## crimson (Abr 2, 2013)

Hola Edgardo, ojo con el tema de los loops de masa, básicamente pueden ocurrir como en el dibujo de arriba:

donde el chassis es parte del circuito, a la salida se amplifica no sólo la señal de entrada sino también todos los campos electromagnéticos captados por el chassis. La solución es hacer un retorno de masa independiente y aislar la masa de la ficha de entrada del chassis, haciendo el retorno de masa directo a la masa del componente activo del preamplificador, en tu caso, cerca del cátodo de la válvula preamplificadora.
K es la ganancia del pre.
Saludos C


----------



## EdgardoCas (Abr 5, 2013)

Después del sacudón del tristemente famoso temporal (todo bien por mi casa), pude volver a dedicarme al pre. Hice un recableado del brazo de la bandeja (siguiendo el consejo de Fogonazo), emprolijé soldaduras, "aterré" la fuente y zócalos y separé las masas de entrada de fono del chasis (gracias crimson): funciona muy muy bien, queda un buuuuu bajo que seguramente corregiré con algún capacitor electrolítico en fuente; acá viene la pregunta: qué valor en mF me conviene, alto (superior a 1000) o pequeño (20 o por el estilo), por supuesto siempre por encima de 400v. Gracias y saludos


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 5, 2013)

Los condensadores de filtro siempre lo mas grande posible. En ese voltaje 1000 micros no se consigue y no se si se fabrica, pero de 100 x 450 en una época conseguí. Cuidá las masas como te dijeron llevando la conexión del chassis a un solo punto, como es la masa de la entrada. Por último podés blindar la válvula de entrada. En mi época venían los blindajes para las válvulas y se montaban con el zócalo flotante para evitar el microfonismo. Lo podés hacer cortando un pedazo de una lata de duraznos o algo así y hacer un tubo soldado a chassis o a la masa. Espero logres el resultado que buscas.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Abr 9, 2013)

Va tomando forma. Agregué un electrolítico de 70/350v a la rama de CC que entrega 220v y mejoró bastante. Ahora me quedó una duda: un choke en la línea de CC haría algo parecido? Cómo se conecta? Tengo algunos con 2 cables.
Gracias


----------



## DAXMO (Abr 24, 2013)

Vengo siguiendo el hilo, no vi las fotos de tu esquema todavía, ahora que ajustaste lo peor y tenes idea del zumbido que da por riple de la fuente podes poner una bobina entre capacitores; buscate un esquema de filtro pi.
Tenes que calcular el consumo del ampli en mA para la bobina (choque)
Fijate de conectar las masas en un solo punto lejos de la toma de corriente alterna.
Ojo si rectificas corriente de filamentos, leí que alimentas con 6v no te va a dar para rectificar con ese voltaje, porque los diodos tienen una caida de tensión apreciable para ese voltaje, fijate el datasheet de los diodos que vas a usar, tene en cuenta el amperaje que necesitan los filamentos. Algunos esquemas rectifican los filamentos de las válvulas del pre y dejan alterna para las de potencia.
Creo que lo mas importante es silenciar la fuente por ahora.
Saludos.


----------

